# Hello there!



## deannalw (Jan 28, 2017)

I've been off the computer for a couple years and came back on to find all the boards I used to post on are toast. Been looking about for a new spot to ramble and rant on and this spot looks pretty lively and interesting.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome!  Hope you have thick skin!


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 28, 2017)

deannalw said:


> I've been off the computer for a couple years and came back on to find all the boards I used to post on are toast. Been looking about for a new spot to ramble and rant on and this spot looks pretty lively and interesting.



Give it a minute....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 28, 2017)

deannalw said:


> I've been off the computer for a couple years and came back on to find all the boards I used to post on are toast. Been looking about for a new spot to ramble and rant on and this spot looks pretty lively and interesting.


another dean?.....


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 28, 2017)

deannalw said:


> I've been off the computer for a couple years and came back on to find all the boards I used to post on are toast. Been looking about for a new spot to ramble and rant on and this spot looks pretty lively and interesting.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 28, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > I've been off the computer for a couple years and came back on to find all the boards I used to post on are toast. Been looking about for a new spot to ramble and rant on and this spot looks pretty lively and interesting.
> ...


Just kidding. Welcome!


----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)

oops..I mean.......


----------



## I amso IR (Jan 29, 2017)

Another non achiever, but welcome anyhow.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jan 30, 2017)

deannalw said:


> I've been off the computer for a couple years and came back on to find all the boards I used to post on are toast. Been looking about for a new spot to ramble and rant on and this spot looks pretty lively and interesting.


It's usually fairly sedate.

We wake them up each morning with a cattle prod.

Keep your eye on the dark corners.

Welcome Deanna.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 3, 2017)

Have a beer and stay a while.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Moonglow (May 3, 2017)

Ah Jesus not a Pabst...Howdy and ..well you know...


----------



## yiostheoy (May 4, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Ah Jesus not a Pabst...Howdy and ..well you know...


She's been here 3 mos now Moonglow .

She's funny.

And a hoot !!


----------



## Moonglow (May 4, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Ah Jesus not a Pabst...Howdy and ..well you know...
> ...


I've noticed, good thing he didn't offer her a Schlitz...


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 8, 2018)

deannalw said:


> I've been off the computer for a couple years and came back on to find all the boards I used to post on are toast. Been looking about for a new spot to ramble and rant on and this spot looks pretty lively and interesting.


Idiot


----------



## deannalw (Feb 9, 2018)

Sealybooboo mad!


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 13, 2018)

deannalw said:


> I've been off the computer for a couple years and came back on to find all the boards I used to post on are toast. Been looking about for a new spot to ramble and rant on and this spot looks pretty lively and interesting.


Tell us about yourself.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 13, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > I've been off the computer for a couple years and came back on to find all the boards I used to post on are toast. Been looking about for a new spot to ramble and rant on and this spot looks pretty lively and interesting.
> ...


Profile says they are a girl.  I don't believe that.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 13, 2018)

deannalw said:


> Sealybooboo mad!


How old are you and what do you do for a living?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...


Profile says you're human........  I don't believe it......


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 15, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


With as dumb as most humans are, I question it myself.


----------



## petersarkort (Aug 23, 2018)

hey


----------



## OldLady (Aug 23, 2018)

petersarkort said:


> hey


We owe you a welcome, too, it seems.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 31, 2018)

deannalw said:


> I've been off the computer for a couple years and came back on to find all the boards I used to post on are toast. Been looking about for a new spot to ramble and rant on and this spot looks pretty lively and interesting.



you must have come here knowing this is the only board that would allow you to get away with your trolling after getting kicked off everywhere else for trolling no doubt.


----------



## violet94 (Oct 25, 2018)

hello. Nice to meet you


----------



## Jamarion Jackson (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## miketx (Oct 26, 2018)

Hay


----------



## beautress (Oct 27, 2018)

deannalw said:


> I've been off the computer for a couple years and came back on to find all the boards I used to post on are toast. Been looking about for a new spot to ramble and rant on and this spot looks pretty lively and interesting.


Welcome to USMB, deannalw. Hope you enjoy the boards. Theyr'e all good....sometimes.


----------



## Wiey (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi everyone


----------



## beautress (Nov 7, 2018)

petersarkort said:


> hey


Welcome to USMB, Peter. Hope you enjoy your time spent at USMB.


----------



## beautress (Nov 7, 2018)

Wiey said:


> Hi everyone


Welcome, Wiey. Hope you start your own thread here > Introduce Yourself


----------



## Dyavion (Nov 8, 2018)

Hey there


----------



## OldLady (Nov 10, 2018)

So many hey's here I can't keep it straight, so to all the newbies, WELCOME!  Hope you stay around awhile!  Be friendly and have a treat, but don't forget to brush afterward!


----------

